# Question On Electric Fence



## SarahFair (May 11, 2012)

I have 2 GSDs and Shepherd Mix.
Currently we are battling fleas inside the house so we kicked everyone out till we could get them under control. 

We already had a 5 ft fence in the back and took a roll of 4ft to enclose a corner. Since one of my GSDs dont get along well unsupervised with livstock we put them in this pen. 
Well its been a little over a week and the male GSD (hes okay with the livestock but will get bored and chase the chickens to exhaustion) has learned the top of the fencing bends so he can "jump" it. Its making me rather mad because 1. hes getting out and 2. hes messing up my fence. 

This pen is about 100' from the house and it says indoor installation. Does that mean Im going to have to run a "hot" wire all the way back to the pen???
All I need to do is run one wire across the top to keep him from putting his paws up there and bending it. 


The charger I have is Fi-Shock SS-750

I know I will have to get the insulators... but as far as grounding??
And what do I do about "install indoors only" when the pen is over 100 ft from a plug??


----------



## tjcnok (May 12, 2012)

You might take a look at your electric fencer's instruction booklet. I use parmak brand solar chargers exclusively because they seem to work best for us. Get yourself one of those copper clad ground rods and drive it in the ground till it is only about two inches showing above the ground then make sure you use a real ground rod clamp to attach the charger's ground wire to it. Alternately, bury about 15ft. or so of bare copper wire for a ground and then try to keep the dirt a little wet for a good shock when the critter touches it. One or two good zaps and he will stay away from the wire for a couple weeks before he tries his luck again. If the charger is 120 volt then you will want to keep the charger out of the weather. If you have solar it has to be outdoors with as much sun as possible.


----------



## treeclimber233 (May 14, 2012)

You can buy some insulated electric wire to bury in the ground and run it to the pen.  Then hook it to the hot wire along the top of the pen.  That should work.  A neighbor of mine used to have hot wire that ran half a mile from his house that shocked cows when they touched it.  The current must be able to run a long way underground to complete the circuit.


----------

